# Overcoming the fear of a nail gun.



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

I love my nail gun, and typically I have no issues using it, but for some reason when I tried attaching the interior trim of my poker table onto the playing surface it didn't seem to work as well. I noticed that I wasn't able to get the nailer flush to the boards unless I turned it completely upside down. The problem is, when holding it like that I get nervous that it will slip and send a nail flying into something that it shouldn't.

How likely is it that when using a nail gun the nail will end up not going into the wood and ricochetting into something else? As long as I have this little fear of the gun, I'm not going to use it as being nervous when working with power tools leads to accidents.

Will I be safe from a random shot if I am holding the gun like this? Sadly, this is going to be the only way I can attach these pieces since screws won't work in the tight spaces I have.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I hold a nail gun upside down all the time and haven't suffered any mishaps yet. I am careful to make sure the angle I want the nail to go in is correct. If you are that apprehensive, you may want to wear a full face mask, along with safety glasses and clear the room of any people or pets.
Or... drill a small pilot hole and use those archaic tools...the hammer and a nail set.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

It sounds like you are worried about getting hit by a nail missing its mark. If you position yourself behind the nail gun then you won't have that problem. You really shouldn't be nailing something with port of the gun facing you anyway. Don't get me wrong we all do it at times. It is bad practice but you shouldn't do it if you have worries about it. What Rob stated above about the face mask etc. is a good Idea too. 

John


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

After reading Rob's post, I felt confident to go ahead with the nailing. It ended up working, but the trim didn't wind up exactly where I wanted it to. I ended up needing to use my new miter saw to re-cut one of the boards. (The bright side is the cut was dead on accurate so this new miter saw is being incredibly awesome. :smile

I now realize, however, that the corner pieces I have cut aren't really going to be that neat looking. Too many parts where there are visible nicks and scratches from trying to cut the weird angles. I almost wish I could start over from scratch. I may wind up just buying more oak boards and starting this trim work again from scratch. It's just so frustrating to come so far, then have it all turn to hell pretty quickly.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

*It's just so frustrating to come so far, then have it all turn to hell pretty quickly. *

If the stove in my shop could talk....

I've learned that if it's not right, you may as well start over. You got the new saw...get some new oak and make the trim again. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Isn't that overkill a bit? I would think a brad gun would be in order


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using a nail gun for about 20 or so years and never been hit by a nail until 2 weeks ago. I was at a bad angle to the wood and shooting 2" staples. The staple went in my finger and flipped over and back out leaving a nice hole in the side of my index finger at the last nuckle. I know behond a dought, it was my fault. All in all, nail guns are as safe as any other power tool in your shop, as long as you use then the way they were intended to be used. And use a little common sence.


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob said:


> *It's just so frustrating to come so far, then have it all turn to hell pretty quickly. *
> 
> If the stove in my shop could talk....
> 
> I've learned that if it's not right, you may as well start over. You got the new saw...get some new oak and make the trim again. You'll be happy you did.


Well, what I may be able to do is get a wood rasp and just use good ole hand tools to shape the wood in a way that won't look so bad. It's only on a few pieces that it looks a bit off. I'm still hoping on being able to correct these issues. It will just take some ingenuity. All in all, I think I'm learning a lot about this and that will show the next time I build something. I'm certainly learning that having the proper tools makes everything a lot easier.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rob,
You shouldn't really have to fear your nailgun, however, proper respect is in order. As long as you can compress the safety tip of the gun against the wood at close to a 90 degree angle, the nail shouln't go flying anywhere. The other rather important tip is don't ever hold the piece you are trying to fasten so close to the tip of the gun where if the nail hits a knot or whatever in the wood and curls and pokes back through the wood, it would be able to hit your finger. Same with a big nail gun. Keep your hands at least 6" inches away from the tip of the gun and you should be fine. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Make sure the tip is clean and dry, sometimes the lubricating oil you use on them has a way of getting down to the rubber tip and will definitely cause a slip. Sorry your project took a bad turn. We've all been there.


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

:smile:
________
B20a engine


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum > Trade Talk > Carpentry > Framing
forthcoming nail gun injury
________
Vermont Dispensaries


----------



## JackC (May 24, 2008)

Only problem I've had with my framer is hitting a knot. Then all bets are off where the nail might go. But like every other power tool it deserves respect not fear.


----------

